# are there any hog doggin associations? in GA



## koyote76 (Feb 10, 2010)

i was wondering if there are any hog doggin associations in GA or FL,SC for that matter.

if we do have any. post the info so we can all join.
if we dont we need to get one started to protect the sport.
if we dont do anything now we will lose our sport to all the numerous organizations that are against us.
we need to put all of OUR diffrences aside and come together for the greater good.

so if we dont have one lets here some ideas about getting one going.

the texas dog hunter assoc is a great example. i think the president is douglass mason. i know some members on here dont like mason. keep that to yourself

but this is what we need a well known organized association that could be at all the events and hold our own like having hog hunts for the hungry.

just my thought of perserving our sport.

look at these videos. we could have something like this!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oKdMfzOg9ZM

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=10mfJnxU4lY


----------



## Florida Curdog (Feb 10, 2010)

Texas Dog Hunters Association.       www.tdha.org


----------



## koyote76 (Feb 10, 2010)

exactly!

now we just need to create georgia (flordia,south carolina)dog hunters association or combine all of the states and just have chapters. like a georgia chapter or alabama chapter.

but would the organization be for all dog hunting sports or just hog dogging?


----------



## curdogsforhogs (Feb 10, 2010)

is that the only one out there fighting to keep our rights to continue hogdogging?


----------



## koyote76 (Feb 10, 2010)

curdogsforhogs said:


> is that the only one out there fighting to keep our rights to continue hogdogging?



i know youll fight the good fight curdogs4hogs.

we need to get an association up and goin right away.

we need to give back to the community and do good things for our states. so when the peta organization want to nail us up to the stake. we will have ppl on our side.

right now we are just helping out the state with the hog population. but if we come together we can help out those in need with meat donations, charity events. so when the peta comes after us, we can say "hey we are helping our fellow man" and our fellow man in turn will help us.


----------



## koyote76 (Feb 10, 2010)

What Is The Texas Dog Hunters Association? 
The Texas Dog Hunters Association is a grass roots organization formed in order to preserve and promote hunting with dogs. We are made up of members from all over Texas, other states and even a few from other countries, that believe in saving the right to hunt with dogs for future generations. Several countries have lost the "right" to use dogs to legally pursue game, as have some states in the U.S. are being limited as to use of hunting with dogs. Texas Dog Hunters Association is committed to staying on top of and informing it's members of proposed legislation that can affect dog hunters in Texas, as well as the U.S.

The Texas Dog Hunters Association is committed to the promotion and protection of the rights of Texas dog hunters. In the spirit of brotherhood, we seek to unite hunters pursuing any and all forms of hunting with dogs to help preserve our traditions, in order that they may be passed on to future generations. We shall always strive to protect our legal and God-given right to hunt with dogs in the great state of Texas.


----------



## Jester896 (Feb 11, 2010)

Koyote set up a not for profit corp and get the ball rolling.  I would pay yearly dues.  Would have to be a good thing.


----------



## hog head (Feb 11, 2010)

Jester896 said:


> Koyote seet up a not for profit corp and get the ball rolling.  I would pay yearly dues.  Would have to be a good thing.



x10


----------



## bigbird1 (Feb 11, 2010)

*Good Article!!*

I Don't know how old the article is, but it's out of Texas. I think the article says alot. With all the arguments and bickering going on in this forum lately.... well image is everything, especially with the growing numbers of hog doggers we have here in the south. 

http://wildboarusa.org/articles/image.htm


----------



## Jester896 (Feb 11, 2010)

bigbird1 said:


> I Don't know how old the article is, but it's out of Texas. I think the article says alot. With all the arguments and bickering going on in this forum lately.... well image is everything, especially with the growing numbers of hog doggers we have here in the south. I don't agree with everything in the article, but still is a good one.
> 
> http://wildboarusa.org/articles/image.htm



GOOD ONE there...tks


----------



## wpoolxj (Feb 11, 2010)

Im with hog head & Jester^^^ X 100. Sounds like a great idea.


----------



## curdogsforhogs (Feb 11, 2010)

A few have tried to organize and didn't do so well but it needs to be done. Have to have someone that understands the regs and laws inside and out to support us when it counts. Problem is the otherside seems to have better support and guarantee more of them. As with anything few want to get involved until it hits home with them and then its too late.


----------



## william johnson (Feb 11, 2010)

Im in and i know more people that would be 2.Lets get it goin what can i do 2 help just let me know!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fifty (Feb 11, 2010)

this is a good idea


----------



## slawdawg69 (Feb 11, 2010)

I think the Georgia hunting and fishing federation is doing good things for ALL dog hunting from deer to squirrel hunting with dogs and i think you can go to ghff.com or something like that to get their website , I think its mostly comprised of deer doggers and coon hunters but there should be plenty of help for hogdoggers rights too! I know last year they were a big part of the Okefenokee sportdog trade show in Waycross hog bayin and all .


----------



## Jester896 (Feb 11, 2010)

BigBird1 what could you not agree with in the article?


----------



## WolfPack (Feb 11, 2010)

There is one in Florida......geez how would I know?  Anyways here is the link...join it and help preserve it!

http://www.flhuntingdogs.org/


----------



## Jester896 (Feb 11, 2010)

That is close..it is a deer dogging association in FL.  Deer doggers have just as bad a reputation in some places as hog doggers...right?


----------



## chris1990 (Feb 11, 2010)

i am defenitly in.Let me know what I can do to help.Its about time we pull together and promote hog dogging,and inform and help people so that it doesnt fade away.I wish I would have thought of this it is an awesome idea


----------



## bigbird1 (Feb 11, 2010)

Jester896 said:


> BigBird1 what could you not agree with in the article?


I mis-read part of it, but I set myself straight when I look at it again. You know how it is with us hog doggers, we aren't that bright


----------



## WolfPack (Feb 11, 2010)

Jester896 said:


> That is close..it is a deer dogging association in FL.  Yea...that's close to a hog dogging accociation..let's all jump in there.  Deer doggers have just as bad a reputation as hog doggers...right?



Talk to them and you will see that they support other types of doggin....squirrel, coons AND hogs....EVEN bears.  

If you don't like that, maybe try this?  http://www.cfldoghunters.org/


----------



## chris1990 (Feb 11, 2010)

I dont know if yall are serious about doing this,but I am.We need something llike this in Ga and Florida (i know alot of yall are from there)and maybe we will inspire people in other states to do the same thing.


----------



## Jester896 (Feb 11, 2010)

bigbird1 said:


> I mis-read part of it, but I set myself straight when I look at it again. You know how it is with us hog doggers, we aren't that bright



  I read it thre times trying to figure out what it could have been...see we all got it


----------



## Jester896 (Feb 11, 2010)

WolfPack said:


> Talk to them and you will see that they support other types of doggin....squirrel, coons AND hogs....EVEN bears.
> 
> If you don't like that, maybe try this?  http://www.cfldoghunters.org/



Sorry..Definitely worth a look...my intent wasn't exactly as it was written.



chris1990 said:


> I dont know if yall are serious about doing this,but I am.We need something llike this in Ga and Florida (i know alot of yall are from there)and maybe we will inspire people in other states to do the same thing.



What have we said here that would lead you to believe we were not serious?


----------



## hog head (Feb 11, 2010)

What have we said here that would lead you to believe we were not serious?[/QUOTE]

everthing


----------



## Jester896 (Feb 11, 2010)

curdogsforhogs said:


> A few have tried to organize and didn't do so well but it needs to be done. Have to have someone that understands the regs and laws inside and out to support us when it counts. Problem is the otherside seems to have better support and guarantee more of them. As with anything few want to get involved until it hits home with them and then its too late.



Know any good lawyers or the like we can get hooked on hog dogging.. http://www.georgiafederationcha.com


----------



## WolfPack (Feb 11, 2010)

Jester896 said:


> Know any good lawyers or the like we can get hooked on hog dogging.. http://www.georgiafederationcha.com



Well.....I do know two environmental lawyers.  But seeing how some people on here would to beat the bleep outta me...lol....they would end up killin these lawyers.


----------



## kbenz (Feb 11, 2010)

how bout including NC in that? I would be in


----------



## chris1990 (Feb 11, 2010)

Jester896 said:


> What have we said here that would lead you to believe we were not serious?



nothing I just know that everything sounds good in theory but most of the time good ideas dont get set into motion.The way things are now I hope thats not true with this.us hog doggers need something to help keep hog dogging going for future generations.


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Feb 11, 2010)

slawdawg69 said:


> I think the Georgia hunting and fishing federation is doing good things for ALL dog hunting from deer to squirrel hunting with dogs and i think you can go to ghff.com or something like that to get their website , I think its mostly comprised of deer doggers and coon hunters but there should be plenty of help for hogdoggers rights too! I know last year they were a big part of the Okefenokee sportdog trade show in Waycross hog bayin and all .


OH YEAH THEY SUPPORT US THATS WHY THOSE DOGS ARE MUZZLED


----------



## tnhillbilly (Feb 12, 2010)

Lets try this again, tried to post but for some reason it didnt make it. 
 There are several good dog assoc. all across america, that would be a good place to start, by talking to some of the ones that are doing good things and really taking off, i know of several bear dog assoc. that are really big, and are fighting hard to keep our dog hunting alive. to find out how, to get started.
oh, by the way, count me in.


----------



## Jester896 (Feb 12, 2010)

WolfPack said:


> Well.....I do know two environmental lawyers.  But seeing how some people on here would to beat the bleep outta me...lol....they would end up killin these lawyers.



Oh so they are thin skined environmental lawyers?


----------



## WolfPack (Feb 12, 2010)

Jester896 said:


> Oh so they are thin skined environmental lawyers?




LOL.....One of them is on this forum.


----------



## big country rnr (Feb 12, 2010)

www.gdha.biz
GEORGIA DOG HUNTERS ASSOS


----------



## Jester896 (Feb 12, 2010)

big country rnr said:


> www.gdha.biz
> GEORGIA DOG HUNTERS ASSOS



Well looky there...and right in our back yard.


----------



## WolfPack (Feb 12, 2010)

Be careful with that link....he did say he is having comp problems, lol.


----------



## big country rnr (Feb 12, 2010)

WolfPack said:


> Be careful with that link....he did say he is having comp problems, lol.


 ALL YOU WANT !! Just trying to help! There nothing a can do about it like i said ! I got it under control now tho!


----------



## WolfPack (Feb 12, 2010)

Umm...relax?  A joke maybe?


----------



## big country rnr (Feb 12, 2010)

WolfPack said:


> Umm...relax?  A joke maybe?



I figured... I know im gonna get a fare share of


----------



## sammy33 (Feb 12, 2010)

well talking about the video i just watched..and this is but what about a fundrasier hunt for someone who has cancer..u donate money it does not even matter if its 20.00 and hunt all day..in return u meet the boy or girl who is just like u and me. they  love hunting but is very sick..just a thought.


----------



## Jester896 (Feb 12, 2010)

sammy33 said:


> well talking about the video i just watched..and this is but what about a fundrasier hunt for someone who has cancer..u donate money it does not even matter if its 20.00 and hunt all day..in return u meet the boy or girl who is just like u and me. they  love hunting but is very sick..just a thought.



We do it for one of the landowners where we hunt.  These guys pay big bucks to the charity to come hunt with us on the property.  Kinda fun watchin um stick their first hog


----------



## big country rnr (Feb 12, 2010)

sammy33 said:


> well talking about the video i just watched..and this is but what about a fundrasier hunt for someone who has cancer..u donate money it does not even matter if its 20.00 and hunt all day..in return u meet the boy or girl who is just like u and me. they  love hunting but is very sick..just a thought.



Happens all the time  at the bayings!!! post you a thread and see where it goes! Maybe even offer a hunt on yalls lease For so many ppl ! Weve done that a few time! and i still got the info wrote down if ur interested!


----------



## koyote76 (Feb 14, 2010)

sorry been out hunting since thursday. glad to see all those intrested in a assocation and i didnt know that we already have some.

im in favor of getting all of our thoughts together and get a hog hunt for chairty going.


----------

